# My MAC Brush Collection



## VickieG (Aug 29, 2011)

So I'm currently studying Fashion & Photography Make up in college (as some of you may of read on one of my previous posts) anyway, I've been slowly building up my brush collection and was wondering if any of you could recommend any others I may need. Here is what I have up to now:


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 29, 2011)

great collection. I really love the 109, its a kinda small round brush and I love it for loads of things, from bronzer, to blusher even foundations. For eyes I really love the 217. I cant recommend this brush enough actually. Its amazing for applying and blending eye shadows and I just looove it. I have 2 and I would consider getting another if Mac brushes weren't so expensive. 

  	x


----------



## VickieG (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks. Just been on the MAC website to have a look at the brushes you recommended, will go in store and check them out on payday. They are expensive but I think they're well worth it as they can last for years. Thanks again for your advice : )




thebeautybible said:


> great collection. I really love the 109, its a kinda small round brush and I love it for loads of things, from bronzer, to blusher even foundations. For eyes I really love the 217. I cant recommend this brush enough actually. Its amazing for applying and blending eye shadows and I just looove it. I have 2 and I would consider getting another if Mac brushes weren't so expensive.
> 
> x


----------



## mimi0523 (Sep 1, 2011)

187 is my favorite brush!


----------



## VickieG (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!! I'll check that one out too. : )




mimi0523 said:


> 187 is my favorite brush!


----------

